# Yellow River on March 14th, 2010



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello everyone. Fishing season has officially began. We caught these beasts out of the Yellow River this past Sunday. The biggest one was 3.2 and the smaller one was 2.3. In all, we landed 15 bass, 13 were keepers. We missed about 20 estimated short strikes or us just being stupid with the hook sets. The water was normal, clear, and warm. Water temps were in the mid 60s, with some of the backwaters 70 degrees late in the day. The bass were agressive and active. We watched a couple of 4-6 pounders take our lures only to swing and miss, but it was fun after going through this miserable winter. On a side note, the bigger bass was probaly the fattest we caught all day. Don't know if she had eggs or if she was gorging, but she was fat. Good luck to everyone that ventures out. Going back this weekend to rack up some more. All fish were released in the area they were caught.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Awsome, You guys did good. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Way Cool Report.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Great Report!!!!


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Great report!!

I've been wanting to try Yellow River out, but I figured it was too high to even attempt it...Looks to be in good shape from your pics!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice catch...

NJD


----------



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome catch. Did you get them on your ZOOM Worm that you use so much?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nope, they were prespawning, so they pretty much bit whatever went in the water as long as it imitated the shads and minnows. Mighta got a couple on a zoom product


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for the report. I am looking forward to fishing on my week off next week.


----------



## Stealthbobber06 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice.......where did you launch at, on 87? I've been scared to put in there, looked at ramp one day and water looks very shallow, was thinkin I'd need a 4x4 to get out, any info. on that launch?


----------



## HOOKED (Jul 21, 2009)

I put in there friday, I have a dodge ram 2wd. No problem not having 4WD the only thing is you got to back in a long way so my muffler was spitting water.


----------

